# Ben Wallace vs. Dirk



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I was reading in the Dallas Morning News yesterday (The actualpaper not the web site. Those still exist you know) and there was an article about how Ben Wallace said Dirk is an all right player but he can hold him. Then Dirk went an torched him for 37 and 9 but the Mavs lost the game. It was also the game where Donnie played Dirk for 43 min. It was also a preseason game. What do yall think about this. Can Ben Shut down Dirk? I dont think so but if you walk away with the win does it matter how many got scored on you?


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I was kinda suprised by the comment myself considering that ben usually guards the other teams pf and nowitkzki is a sf but  here is the article


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Actually Dirk is gonna be playing PF this year.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Actually Dirk is gonna be playing PF this year.


Dirk will probably wind up getting more minutes at PF than he gets at SF this season, but Don Nelson still seems to be infatuated with the idea of Raef, Bradley, and Dirk all starting, so Dirk will start at SF.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think it would be more possible for Dirk to play PF, if the Mavs had signed a guy like Michael Redd... right now I am not so sure which direction they take...

-Petey


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

That is the point of this issue of defense in 'Allas......

Dirk may score a ton, but if his team loses, who cares? Defense wins games and rings. Big Ben is a great rebounder, but Dirk doesn't have to expend any energy on defense, as Ben can't hit the broad side of a barn. So Dirk should gamble a bit and also cover the weak side when playing Detroit, as he obviously doesn't have to take on a hefty job of defense on Ben! That is what team defense is all about and why Nellie is disappointed in the team effort on defense.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> That is the point of this issue of defense in 'Allas......
> 
> Dirk may score a ton, but if his team loses, who cares? Defense wins games and rings. Big Ben is a great rebounder, but Dirk doesn't have to expend any energy on defense, as Ben can't hit the broad side of a barn. So Dirk should gamble a bit and also cover the weak side when playing Detroit, as he obviously doesn't have to take on a hefty job of defense on Ben! That is what team defense is all about and why Nellie is disappointed in the team effort on defense.


The games I watched of Germany in the WC it seemed like Dirk was everywhere on D.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I don't doubt that Dirk seemed to be everywhere on defense in the WCs - but he wasn't against Detroit and that is what we're talking about here. Dallas shouldn't lose to Detroit at all - except for one fatal flaw that Nellie sees as well as I do - <b>team </b>defense is not there as it shoud be and that includes Dirk.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Its a preseason game, thats when you try new scemes and things to see if they work It doesnt matter if you win or lose.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Its a preseason game, thats when you try new scemes and things to see if they work It doesnt matter if you win or lose.


Tru enough - I agree! 

Hopefully, when the season starts the team will be on the same page defensively and Nellie will not be disappointed in their defensive efforts.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Tru enough - I agree!
> ...


Even if they are no, which I pray they are, they are still a 60+ win team!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Even if they are no, which I pray they are, they are still a 60+ win team!


I agree, they could get 60 wins this season and have a decent seeding for the playoffs, but they'll have to play tough "D" in the playoffs for the 60+ wins to have some meaning other than the obvious.


----------

